# Painting is imminent...



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It's begun. I finished painting the door jambs, backs of hood and deck lid, and all the other areas that will be only occasionally or partially visible once the car is assembled. Doing these parts was a good dress rehearsal for the main event, which will follow after I hang all the sheet metal.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Black!!!!!....my favorite! Good luck with the painting Bear!.....Eric:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

get her hung and spray that sucker...., will have pics of mine in Blue on Friday


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Even mine is getting closer to the paint booth!:rofl:


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Bear- that is sweet! And Black. My favorite two colors are Black and Chrome.
Keep us posted on your progress. Looking good! Yeah I'm pumped. My 65 is in the booth now. Few more weeks and it will be in my garage...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

YEP ! Black, chrome and a red leather interior for me!!!!!:cheers :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Instg8ter said:


> get her hung and spray that sucker...., will have pics of mine in Blue on Friday


 Cool, can't wait to see your's finished Brian.....the boys are getting closer by the day on mine...soooooo much custom/alterations before paint though......Good Luck fellas! E


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks Eric...ditto on yours, bet it feels good to see your dream car taking shape. I have the trailer coming tonight and taking it in tomorrow afternoon to mask and clean it so i am ready to spray first thing Friday.....arty: then a marathon session of re-assembly over the holiday weekend as the wife and kids are out of town.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds like the ideal Memorial Day weekend to me!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

just me the Tempest, my rolling Craftsman, a bottle of Contreras Tequila and a case of bud light....all help is welcome....these numbers can be adjusted accordingly....LOL......arty:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't know that I'll get it done this weekend, but who knows....

I was a little surprised doing the jambs and stuff - it took more base and more clear than I expected, so I'm nervous about making sure I have enough to do the whole job. It'd be bad to have to sand it part way through because I missed a re-coat window before I could get more material...

Here's the plan:
1 coat SPI Epoxy primer used as a sealer (reduced 50%) - I know I've got plenty of this.
2 coats base - PPG DBC 9700 black (reduced 2-1 and activated with DX 57)
4 coats SPI Universal Clear.

Instg8ter, you've done this before --- how much base and clear would you want to have on hand for that?

Thanks,
Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Bear, it's like pouring concrete. You do not want to run out mid job. I'm far from an expert on this, but when we did my '67 way back when, I had about a quart left over. I THINK it's still liquid, too! If you get a little extra, you can always save it for later "just in case". If you run out mid job, well, yikes. Can't WAIT to see the finished product. You are a brave man, painting your car black, all by yourself, in your garage. Heck, that's something _Topkat _would do!! Here's wishing you no bugs, no wind, and no dust. And remember to blow out all the sanding dust from the window channels (don't ask me how I know about this).
Jeff


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

is your sealer a dark color? two coats of base is cutting it close.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

first car Bear, have done a few bikes back in the day...i know on my primer i was going through around 40 oz per coat i have a gallon at 1:1.5 of color so i should be good there but i was gonna go tomorrow and grab another qt. of clear just in case. am thinking 3 coats base and 4 of clear. I moved booth back to saturday as i had a few setbacks at work today with the storms and i did not get my hood and trunk back on this evening like planned.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

66, the sealer is gray. I'm following PPG's recommendation on the base with 2 medium wet coats. Actually, one comes very close to hiding. The second coat was definitely all it needed in the areas I've done so far. PPG (and others) caution against getting their base "too thick". I made some "air handlers" to try to help manage air in my garage. More air is coming in than is going out, the idea being that the filtered air coming in will cause a slight positive pressure that will tend to force dust and stuff out instead of sucking more in. I'm planning to wet-sand and buff the car too so hopefully that will take care of anything that finds its way into the clear.

I'm liking the SPI clear with their "very slow" activator a lot. The back side of the trunk layed out so nice that it's hard to see how even sanding and buffing it could make it any flatter.

I'm attaching some photos of the air handlers I made. I arrange them so that 3 of them are blowing in, 1 is blowing out.

Bear


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

BearGFR said:


> I don't know that I'll get it done this weekend, but who knows....
> 
> I was a little surprised doing the jambs and stuff - it took more base and more clear than I expected, so I'm nervous about making sure I have enough to do the whole job. It'd be bad to have to sand it part way through because I missed a re-coat window before I could get more material...
> 
> ...


i just did a 70 with dupont. i would do 3 coats base on the body. 2 to cover and one for safety. i would have 6 quarts on hand since you are doing inside and out.
i would do 3 coats clear and have 6 quarts on hand. just guessing here since i have never used spi.


----------

